# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  القرآن الكريم كاملا بصوت الشيخ على الحذيفى بجودة صوت رائعة جدا حجم 610 ميجا فقط !! و

## محمد القضاة

القرآن الكريم


 


بصوت 
الشيخ على الحذيفى
حجم 610 ميجا !!
مقسم الى 7 اجزاء
صيغة mp3 
 
*RapidShare* 
Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/289256
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/289320
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/289474
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/289615
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/289763
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/289891
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/289961
---------------------------------
*MediaFire*

Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/289309
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/289331
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/290037
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/289635
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/290314
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/289871
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/290012
---------------------------------
*MegaUpload*

Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/289241
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/289317
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/289448
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/289597
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/289733
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/289837
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/289948
---------------------------------
*Zshare*

Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/289257
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/289332
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/289484
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/289614
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/289743
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/289873
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/289968
---------------------------------
*SendSpace*

Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/289255
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/289327
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/289483
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/289616
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/289744
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/289867

Part 7 : 
http://takemyfile.com/302167
---------------------------------
*Ifile*

Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/289253
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/289329
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/289480
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/289633
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/289745
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/289870
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/289969
---------------------------------
*2shared*

Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/289247
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/289330
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/289436
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/289634
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/289713
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/289868
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/289957
---------------------------------
*FileFactory*

Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/289235
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/289314
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/289446
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/289593
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/289716
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/289833
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/289952
---------------------------------
*UpLoaded*

Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/289239
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/289315
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/289452
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/289594
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/289742
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/289831
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/289955
---------------------------------
*Flyupload*

Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/289264
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/289328
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/289509
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/289632
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/289989
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/289869
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/289977
---------------------------------
*Rghost*

Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/289231
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/289310
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/289428
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/289586
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/289711
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/289822
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/289944
---------------------------------
*Wikisend*

Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/289258
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/289333
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/289477
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/289637
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/289746
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/289885
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/289965
---------------------------------
*Hotfile*

Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/289263
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/289334
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/289495
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/289636
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/289758
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/289876
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/289970
---------------------------------
*Files*

Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/289250
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/289325
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/289463
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/289612
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/289740
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/289843
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/289963
---------------------------------
*Slingfile*

Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/289267
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/289337
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/289506
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/289686
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/289804
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/289878
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/289972
---------------------------------
*FileSend*

Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/289268
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/289336
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/289513
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/289687
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/289806
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/289883
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/289973
---------------------------------
*Zippyshare*

Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/289246
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/289316
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/289457
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/289595
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/289715
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/289841
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/289958
---------------------------------
*Rapidspread*

Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/289262
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/289335
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/289465
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/289613
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/289741
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/289859
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/289966

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 
اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا فانت ارحم الراحمين
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## سماا

*يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله كل خير *

----------


## دليلة

بارك الله وجزاك الجنة  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تيتو

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62): جزاك الله كل خير  :SnipeR (62):

----------

